# Looking for motor for my first EV conversion



## cocolos (Jul 9, 2011)

So I already have the car picked out for this project it's a 85 Honda Civic Hatchback--I will probably get my hands on it soon. However, I am not sure what motor I should get.


Currently my specs for the car are as follows range 40 miles,top speed 50 MPH, voltage of system between 144 or 156. I was thinking of later upgrading the car so that I can get a 60 mile range and possible a top speed of 75mph. Here is a motor I was considering(forklift motor).

http://www.eazyev.com/index.php?pag...ategory_id=16&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=79


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

cocolos said:


> ........possible a top speed of 75mph. Here is a motor I was considering(forklift motor).
> 
> http://www.eazyev.com/index.php?pag...ategory_id=16&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=79


Hi coc,

That is a bad motor choice. You could possibly hit your desired speed, but the motor would last for a very short time before failure, like in minutes or less.

It is a 6.6 inch diameter pump motor likely rated at 24 or 36 volts, maybe 6 hp intermittent duty with a difficult shaft to couple. Take a stroll thru http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html You'll likely need something around a 9 inch diameter, maybe 8.

Regards,

major


----------



## cocolos (Jul 9, 2011)

major said:


> Hi coc,
> 
> That is a bad motor choice. You could possibly hit your desired speed, but the motor would last for a very short time before failure, like in minutes or less.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. Also where would be a good place to find a used one? I am trying to keep my budget relatively low.


----------

